# 04 F-350 Psd 6.0



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Reg. Cab Long Bed. Automatic. 74k miles. $23,000. 

Came across this truck locally today and it caught my eye. It was used to haul a 5th wheel. It's an XLT, loaded with nerf bars and spray liner. Looks to be in great shape. Think I'm taking a chance with the miles if I bought it and put an 810 on it? It'd be a daily driver.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would trust that truck for a long time yet. If your considering purchasing it, check to see if the computers have been re-flashed at all. Don't think they should be. Also, put the VIN # on www.thedieselstop.com and let one of the guys run it and see if there has been any problems. I know I love my 6.0!


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

POPO4995 said:


> I would trust that truck for a long time yet. If your considering purchasing it, check to see if the computers have been re-flashed at all. Don't think they should be. Also, put the VIN # on www.thedieselstop.com and let one of the guys run it and see if there has been any problems. I know I love my 6.0!


When I looked under the hood there was a sticker that said the PCM was flashed back in October of 2003. What does this mean?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> When I looked under the hood there was a sticker that said the PCM was flashed back in October of 2003. What does this mean?


That you should walk away. And get a 7.3 diesel.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Run...don't just walk.

The only benefit on buying that truck would be that you can keep your Plowsite "name" the same.....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> When I looked under the hood there was a sticker that said the PCM was flashed back in October of 2003. What does this mean?


Well a good thing to go by with the 6.0 is check the manufacture date. Don't buy anything made before April 2004 with a 6.0L engine. Mine was manufactured in June 2004 so no problems. Anything before April has the F'ed up 6.0L engine. You could always look for a 7.3 PSD or a nice Cummins or Duramax too.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. Stopping to look at an 04 Duramax this afternoon.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What does it mean if the computer had been re-flashed. Just wondering.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

POPO4995 said:


> Well a good thing to go by with the 6.0 is check the manufacture date. Don't buy anything made before April 2004 with a 6.0L engine. Mine was manufactured in June 2004 so no problems. Anything before April has the F'ed up 6.0L engine. You could always look for a 7.3 PSD or a nice Cummins or Duramax too.


I beg to differ on that statement. If you know much about the 6.0, I can name a ton of 05 and 06 trucks that are still having puking problems. Trust me, its not a matter of date, its just there are some bad ones out there. Just gotta kinda take a gamble. I've seen six o's with 300K on em and runnin fine. I've also seen some with 20K and gernaded. Luck of the draw, not build date....


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I know of atleast 5 6.0s running around with 150+ K on them pulling bobcat trailers and what not as every day chores, and they are doing fine...I have an 03, and not one problem...some have problems...but all of the manufacturers have problems....I know of a few duramaxs that have seen the shop more than a few times, i've seen a couple of allison transmissions blow up...same with the cummins....It sounds like a good truck, if you were to consider buying it, ask the dealer to run the OASIS report, that will tell you every time it was in for service and for what..And I think you could get it cheaper also....A lot of these trucks that end up failing comes from the owners...I.E. oil change intervals, and most of all modifications...
When it says PCM reflashed it means the computer was reflashed with an update, some kind of emissions update to the truck etc...


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have an 03 6.0 and have had no problems. I also have 2 05 6.0's and no problems with either of those.

Are they the perfect flawless motor? No. But I challenge you to find one that is in any brand. The majority of this is Internet hype and bashing if you don't buy a potentialy good truck because of that then that's your loss.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Personal question, if you are financing this vehicle then go to your lending institution and find out what the monthly payment is going to be. With all the 0% going on you might get a new one for almost the same payment. If the truck is out of warranty then you have to pay for the repair that day.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

also it had a fifth wheel so probably those are some hard towing miles it has on it


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

itsgottobegreen said:


> That you should walk away. And get a 7.3 diesel.


i 2nd that!!! i wouldn't hit a dog in the ass with a 6.0. before anybody tells me i don't know what i'm talking about....don't bother my dad is service manager at a ford dealership in a rural farm community and is littered with 6.0's. he just grimmaces when the 6.0 diesel is mentioned!!! nuff said. buy a 7.3 mine has 209,xxx miles and runs like new and only uses 1/2 quart of oil at the most between oil changes(every 3,000). later, pete


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if it is a early 03 6.0 than you need to be a little cautious. same with the duramax, the early ones had injector problems so you probably should buy one either. dodge has a good engine with the cummins, as long as you dont get the dreaded 53 block that cracks. but the trannies are junk. so i guess go buy a cabin in the woods and just site there.
all kidding aside all trucks have problems, especially a new model. yes the 6.0 had some problems that it should have had but unfortunately they will all have problems. if you go to any of the diesel sites you will see many people complaining about problems with all 3 of the trucks. remember that not many people post how good thier trucks are, its when they have problems that they go looking for answers and complain the most.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey corn where do park the 6.0 when the number two problematic vehichle was just before it the 7.3. Yes number 1 and number 2 in the whole U.S. history. Just facts.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

the 7.3 is one HECK of a motor....look at most of these trucks that are breaking down..most of them ar modded trucks with a bunch of things done to them...There are plenty of 7.3s with 250k plus on them still working every day! T&T all you do is bash fords on this site, and on the lawn site...we run fords everyday and not one has been in the shop for anyhting other than routine maintenance...like I said I know of plenty of 6.0s from 03-07 that are towing bobcats, mini excavators, loaded with brick etc everyday day in and day out and they are running fine....
To that I say good day and I will never own anyhting but a FORD!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm proud to be a "Ford-merican" LOL.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sweetpete said:


> I'm proud to be a "Ford-merican" LOL.


Same here. I love my F250 more than any other truck I have owned. My F150 was great, never a problem. I beat the crap out of my Ranger, I mean beat the crap out of it and never had an issue. TnT has no life.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry M+M but the facts are there, how many extra parts do you carry with you to keep running?? Pcm,filters, sensors. These are all things FORD advised me to carry with me. Parts store or work truck??? 7.3 pulling bobcats does anyone check their egt's non- modded? 7.3, nice heavy duty automatic transmission with that. Next you will try to convince me that the f-150 and escape are safe vehichles. FORD could offer every discount under the sun I wouldn't endanger my family with one. A couple of ford engineers I had dinner with saturday said we might be having another recall on tires, Remember the firestone one?? Hope you saved your old ones. Hey first time I noticed you haven'even owned one so babble about nothing you know anything about, or experienced.


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

i figure i'd add my 2 cents... Personally I would stay away from the duramax on any basis. With that said I dont know much about the '04 and 05's but i would stay away from the earlier ones. The 7.3 is an extremely dependable engine, lots of 7.3s are running around with 300k+ miles on them. The same with the cummins but I will agree that the pre - 2003 transmissions werent the greatest. But that doesnt mean you can't get one and rebuild the transmission with a heavy duty package. I had an F450 with the 7.3 and it was a dependable workhorse for me. Never had a problem. I would try to stay away from something that has trailered heavily or plowed unless you know the owner and know how he/she drives it. Go to your local dealer, see how they make you feel. Remember they are the ones you'll be going to when you have a problem, no matter what truck you buy. Take your time and definetly CARFAX anything used. If you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

side question for you guys...

what type of fuel mileage do you get with the 6.0 and the 7.3 respectively?

I am looking at a 7.3 now.

thanks.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

with my 6.0 6 inch lift and 35s my truck gets about 16-17 city and i have seen 21 on the highway...truck is stock...


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Travel'n Trees said:


> Hey corn where do park the 6.0 when the number two problematic vehichle was just before it the 7.3. Yes number 1 and number 2 in the whole U.S. history. Just facts.


I challenge you to post the link to where you got that info and nobody here will ever give you a hard time ever again!!!!!!!!!!! It must be a verifiable reliable source!!!

I for one bet you can't and won't!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Travel'n Trees said:


> Sorry M+M but the facts are there, how many extra parts do you carry with you to keep running?? Pcm,filters, sensors. These are all things FORD advised me to carry with me. Parts store or work truck??? 7.3 pulling bobcats does anyone check their egt's non- modded? 7.3, nice heavy duty automatic transmission with that. Next you will try to convince me that the f-150 and escape are safe vehichles. FORD could offer every discount under the sun I wouldn't endanger my family with one. A couple of ford engineers I had dinner with saturday said we might be having another recall on tires, Remember the firestone one?? Hope you saved your old ones. Hey first time I noticed you haven'even owned one so babble about nothing you know anything about, or experienced.


YOU ACCUSING SOMEBODY ELSE OF BABBBLING??? THAT TAKES THE CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHUT THE F#CK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU FORD BASHING, LIBERAL LOVING, COMMUNIST!!!!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

What a crock of ****.:realmad: ...T&T how in the H*ll do you know what I have or my family have owned? Or what I know.. . Here you go you Dip Shi*t
-77 F-250, 95 F-250, 96 F-350 (the last two were 7.3s with autos) 2001 F-350, There were a few Mustangs in there also...current trucks 2003 F-150, 2003 F-250, 2005 F-250 Seems like we are doing just fine with our Fords 
and probably soon to be added a 95 F-350 ...
and T&T I carry absolutley NO parts with me..I never said the trucks pulling the equipment were mine, I know the owner of the business..Big DOg D has an impressive fleet and has had nothing but good things to say about his trucks and from the looks of things he works them too...What do you say to that?..It seems you have pissed enough people on this site off...Do us all a favor and stay off the site..


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

I will get it for you, secondly, m+m I didn't say you never owned one first time hasn't, and you are going to tell me you never have heard of the cam sensor, everyone says to carry, with a fuel filter? It is in the diesel stop and they have a link to an report and it has 3 of the top ten being Fords, and the top two diesels, they hide the truth too. Khansel is the worst. Thirdly I am glad you have had good luck, but the last guy here that said the same, praise ford later explained how he never really drove the truck.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I misread that post...Carrying a cam sensor with you?? never heard of that or fuel filter...changing fuel filters yes, a cam sensor go bad yes I have heard about it...And what do you call the 6.5 Gm older diesels?? absolutely JUNK!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

M&M Services said:


> with my 6.0 6 inch lift and 35s my truck gets about 16-17 city and i have seen 21 on the highway...truck is stock...


WOW, thats extremely good milege for the 6.0, i barley get 12-14 if i am lucky. with your 35's did you get the speedo changed so it reads correctly.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes when the shop put them on they set it up....The truck will vary mpg wise those are the highest I have seen...but I just love this truck!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Travel'n Trees said:


> A couple of ford engineers I had dinner with saturday.


I bet that was an interesting dinner! Yes, I have never owend a diesel, but I have owned three Fords. It doesn't matter what Ford people are talking about, all you do is bash it. Keep on going man! I can't wait to see this link that you have!:salute:


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

here to you First Time out, Big Dog D and the rest of us Ford guys who think this guy is full of Shi*t-


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Why you guys gotta jack my thread?? Take this crap outside.


----------

